# COsts for a new horse



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Hi we are thinking about getting our daughter her first pony next year and Iâ€™m in ocd planning mode to make sure I fully understand the costs involved. Is the below list / costs about right

Livery Â£40pw (planning on doing working livery at her current stables) Â£150 a month 
Insurance including vet fees Â£500 per year Â£40 per month 
Liability ins Â£57 per year (British horse society gold member)
Farrier Â£60 every 6 weeks 
Worming Â£50 per year 
Shavings (planning on being out all year) 
Hay (included with livery)
Hard food Â£30 per month 
Tack Â£1000 (initial cost) 
Competitions Â£60 per month 
Lessons Â£120 per month 
Purchase (between 1000-4000) 

Anything else? 
Are the values in the right area?


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 October 2019)

Check your insurance for public liability and vet fees, also the insurance of the riding school, if the pony is not for sole private use.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Thank you. The quote included vet fees but I did not think about the stables. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (25 October 2019)

Farrier will depend on whether pony is shod all round or just front two. I used to pay Â£70 for 4 and now pay Â£45 for 2 and this is at the cheaper end for surrey I think. 

Hard feed depends on the pony. I have a native and a bag of chaff at Â£11 lasts me a year and I get a bag of pony nuts a month so my monthly cost is about Â£6. But she is fed bare minimum as she is a native and workload isnâ€™t high enough to warrant huge feed. 

Otherwise I think costs look reasonable. Working livery round my way is definitely probably double what youâ€™ve quoted tho. I pay slightly more than that for DIY and hay and bedding on top. 

Make sure to also think about dentist 1-2 times a year, 6 monthly saddler, potentially physio, jabs and vet call out for said jabs.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Thank you. The working livery price was confirmed by the stables but there is nothing other the. Hay included. We are in south Gloucestershire so donâ€™t know if that is why itâ€™s a bit cheaper


----------



## ihatework (25 October 2019)

There will be routine maintenance stuff - vaccine, teeth, maybe physio, rugs/rug repair but in general you probably arenâ€™t far out.

If you can afford it donâ€™t scrimp on purchase price, itâ€™s often a false economy - as the saying goes it costs the same to keep a good one as it does a bad one.

The one thing you should consider is a back up plan - working livery isnâ€™t for everyone and you may reach a point whereby you feel you want the pony to yourselves ... if that happens you are talking Â£30-40pw for DIY livery + hay + bedding (and you have to do all the work yourself) or 100-130pw for part livery which will include the labour and feed/bedding.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Thank you. The long term plan is to either get a field close to home or love to somewhere with a paddock but as we are completely new to this the idea of working livery for a couple of years seemed to make sense. Fully agree on price my range was based on what the stables have on working livery to purchase but happy to pay more to make sure our daughter and the pony are a good mix!


----------



## twiggy2 (25 October 2019)

If your buying from the riding school then it would be worth part loaning the pony fot a couple of months before purchasing. 
Many ponies the are great in the riding school are terrible outside of it, they don't have bother to follow and the way of being ridden is completely different. 
Many riding school ponies are very stubborn and strong when ridden alone.


----------



## ihatework (25 October 2019)

Jusy said:



			Thank you. The long term plan is to either get a field close to home or love to somewhere with a paddock but as we are completely new to this the idea of working livery for a couple of years seemed to make sense. Fully agree on price my range was based on what the stables have on working livery to purchase but happy to pay more to make sure our daughter and the pony are a good mix!
		
Click to expand...

I can completely see, and support to a certain extent, the rationale for working livery in your situation.

Im reading into this that you are intending to purchase a horse that the riding school already owns and then keep it at the riding school? I would advise caution as the riding school will primarily be thinking about retaining the most suitable horses for the school whilst you fund the horse. How much you will really be able to learn about managing horses solo, under your own care in your own paddock will be limited. A pony institutionalised in RS might be tricky when in a completely different environment. Furthermore, in 2 years time you will probably need the next model up!

Does the RS do a loan/lease option, is that worth considering as an alternative short term? Longer term you would be better on a livery yard with a good onsite support system I feel


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Thank you thatâ€™s a really good point!


----------



## ihatework (25 October 2019)

And Iâ€™m based your area, so if you want an independent eye over livery contracts/ponies feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Thank  so  much itâ€™s likley to be a year before we purchase I want to make sure itâ€™s the right thing and ensure we have the finances in place so it all works rather then just rushing for the first pony.


----------



## Pippity (25 October 2019)

Depending on how easy the pony is to fit, you may be looking at a lot more than Â£1000 for tack. I was lucky with my current one, as she's pretty much designed for a Wintec, but my previous one required a custom-adjusted Albion at Â£1600.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Thank you and is second hand tack a big no no?


----------



## ihatework (25 October 2019)

Jusy said:



			Thank you and is second hand tack a big no no?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, there are plenty of super second hand saddles for sale at decent prices. The problem is that most saddlers these days only stock new, so you need to know the basics of what you are looking for and the general fit to buy privately and then get adjusted


----------



## ycbm (25 October 2019)

Â£40 a week for a grass kept working livery plus hay but no hard food  is extortionate.

It should cost a lot less than that for grass kept livery, without having the pony used by the riding school. 

.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 October 2019)

What are the terms and conditions of the working livery? They can vary wildly between establishments.

I have used working livery successfully in the (distant) past. The horse was permitted to work for 3 hours a day, 6 days a week. He had to have Mondays off. Initially the riding school used him for 10 hours a week/a max of 2 hours per day, leaving me an hourâ€™s riding on those 5 days. When I had more funds the riding school time was reduced so that they used him for one hour a day/5 days a week, this cost me more but I was able to ride him for longer.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			What are the terms and conditions of the working livery? They can vary wildly between establishments.

I have used working livery successfully in the (distant) past. The horse was permitted to work for 3 hours a day, 6 days a week. He had to have Mondays off. Initially the riding school used him for 10 hours a week/a max of 2 hours per day, leaving me an hourâ€™s riding on those 5 days. When I had more funds the riding school time was reduced so that they used him for one hour a day/5 days a week, this cost me more but I was able to ride him for longer.
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure I will check. I know he has to be able to be used by the school but had not checked how much. They are closed on sundays which works for us for competitions


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			Â£40 a week for a grass kept working livery plus hay but no hard food  is extortionate.

It should cost a lot less than that for grass kept livery, without having the pony used by the riding school.

.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 October 2019)

A riding school closed on a weekend day? That is most unusual. Saturdays and Sundays are their busiest days.


----------



## Jusy (25 October 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			A riding school closed on a weekend day? That is most unusual. Saturdays and Sundays are their busiest days.
		
Click to expand...

They do compÃ©tions at the stables on a Sunday so no lessons but we really want to be able to do more competitions


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 October 2019)

You need to be able to budget either cost wise and/or time wise for a different type of livery if the working livery doesn't work out for some reason. Working livery does not suit every owner and it does not suit every horse and you won't know for sure until you actually try it.

You definitely need to find out exactly what the terms are for WL at the yard you have in mind. I would also research other yards and the types of livery available in the area while you are in the planning phase.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 October 2019)

And when you are ready to move the pony to a field, you will need a companion, too.  Equines do not do well living on their own.  And that will be a whole other thread!


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 October 2019)

You do need to find out whether the pony will be available for your daughter to ride at times which are convenient for you. It wonâ€™t work if you and the RS both want/need the pony at similar times. 

WL can work, but expectations must be clear on both sides.


----------



## Red-1 (25 October 2019)

I would urge you to set the budget and then bet on 50% extra. 

I am not sure how it happens, but it does. 

The horse trashes a rug and needs a new one. A saddle is not quite a fit but a thinker numnah will make do until the saddler can attend. The pony would need supplement X. A lunge whip and rein. Transport to competitions. Grooming kit is pinched and has to be replaced. A pretty pink halter. Some wound dressing. Some horse shampoo. Breeches, stable boots, high viz. Loads of gloves because all yours are lefts. A change of bit, a fly veil, a fly rug. Brushing boots, overreach boots. A saddle cover, new safety stirrups. Tack cleaning stuff, fly spray, mane and tail spray. Haynets, mucking out tools. Ropes, and more ropes. First aid kit. 

It really does soon add up!


----------



## windand rain (25 October 2019)

Depends on the pony to be honest we have 4 ponies they cost approximately Â£4000 a year to keep plus livery some a little less than Â£1000 per year another a little more. This does not include emergencies or replacing expensive items of tack. Shop around for a pony that suits you do not get involved in riding school ponies unless you do not intend to remove it from its usual environment. A pony bought for your daughter needs to be her pony foremost and a good supportive livery yard or grass livery yard if you can find one will be much better


----------



## Lillian_paddington (25 October 2019)

Competition costs depends on whether you have transport and how often youâ€™re going - for something relatively nearby, a horse box and driver are about 70-100 pounds where I am in Surrey. I am very lucky that my parents ended up buying a trailer for me, it has already paid for half its initial cost I would say and we have had it less than a year. So that could be an option - it is obviously more expensive at first, but they keep their value well so would save a lot of money if the initial cost is not prohibitive. Otherwise, if you are going out say twice a month, it will be more like 150-200, assuming you need to travel. 
I would also be careful about buying a riding school horse, especially an older one, going round in an arena several hours a day ridden by beginners and in a box when not is not a recipe for soundness. I know a couple of ex-riding school horses at the moment who are having soundness issues, a lot of it is to do with the wear and tear of riding schools. Of course there are some lovely ones out there, but just be cautious and vet before purchase!


----------



## claret09 (26 October 2019)

what ever you think it will cost you to have a pony be aware that it will cost you a whole lot more as your daughter becomes more involved. horses are without doubt a money pit. none of us want to really think about how much our horse costs us. we just find the money as i am sure you will also. don't worry about it . life is truly amazing with a horse in it. none of us heart on heart can really afford them but somehow we do. i know that i would go without many things (and have done over the years) to make sure my boy lives a life of luxury. i don't regret a single penny, i am lucky enough to have had horses since i was a tiny child. i can't imagine life without. i would rather do without holidays, etc , to have my horse. i am sure a pony will bring you and your family many, many years of amazing memories and adventures. enjoy


----------



## windand rain (26 October 2019)

Check out the working part of livery doesnt include competitions at the yard our local EC uses the working liveries as hirelings for competitions sometimes several times per comp with different riders


----------



## misst (27 October 2019)

claret09 said:



			what ever you think it will cost you to have a pony be aware that it will cost you a whole lot more as your daughter becomes more involved. horses are without doubt a money pit. none of us want to really think about how much our horse costs us. we just find the money as i am sure you will also. don't worry about it . life is truly amazing with a horse in it. none of us heart on heart can really afford them but somehow we do. i know that i would go without many things (and have done over the years) to make sure my boy lives a life of luxury. i don't regret a single penny, i am lucky enough to have had horses since i was a tiny child. i can't imagine life without. i would rather do without holidays, etc , to have my horse. i am sure a pony will bring you and your family many, many years of amazing memories and adventures. enjoy
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This ^^^ completely.
We bought a riding school pony but she had only been there 9 months and we knew her the whole time. She was fantastic 12yo connie x arab. Pretty grey pony who we had until she died at 27. She was a monster once off working livery. It took us about a year to really get the measure of her then she was brilliant. We had a steep learning curve once we left the riding school but we got there in the end. She was my daughters pony club pony and did all the teams and gave us years of pleasure. She started us down the loan a pony/buy a pony/buy a trailer/buy new car/buy horse as pony out grown but cannot sell pony obviously!/horse doesn't fit trailer so buy a horsebox/buy a bigger horsebox and another horse....etc etc God knows what we spent over the years but I would do it all again in a heart beat. 
Working livery doesn't really work long term but as a stepping stone it can be useful. Have a look at Redmond(?) posts about daughter and dolly and read her latest updates and you will know exactly what you are in for . Enjoy the ride - literally.


----------



## Jusy (27 October 2019)

misst said:



			^^^ This ^^^ completely.
We bought a riding school pony but she had only been there 9 months and we knew her the whole time. She was fantastic 12yo connie x arab. Pretty grey pony who we had until she died at 27. She was a monster once off working livery. It took us about a year to really get the measure of her then she was brilliant. We had a steep learning curve once we left the riding school but we got there in the end. She was my daughters pony club pony and did all the teams and gave us years of pleasure. She started us down the loan a pony/buy a pony/buy a trailer/buy new car/buy horse as pony out grown but cannot sell pony obviously!/horse doesn't fit trailer so buy a horsebox/buy a bigger horsebox and another horse....etc etc God knows what we spent over the years but I would do it all again in a heart beat.
Working livery doesn't really work long term but as a stepping stone it can be useful. Have a look at Redmond(?) posts about daughter and dolly and read her latest updates and you will know exactly what you are in for . Enjoy the ride - literally.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Amymay (27 October 2019)

My estimates on cost are, basically the cost of a moderate mortgage each month ðŸ˜©


----------



## Upthecreek (27 October 2019)

Itâ€™s too scary to work out what we actually spend compared to what we estimated it would cost. Somehow we find the money and it all works out. I appreciate that may sound stupid to some people, but itâ€™s true. Good for you for being responsible and making sure you can afford it before committing though, so many people donâ€™t.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (27 October 2019)

I told my husband that getting our daughter her first horse would be â€˜cost neutralâ€™ compared to the cost of lessons/riding holidays etc etc


----------



## windand rain (27 October 2019)

Depends on how many lessons e tc you are paying for as you may well be right if you keep control of the budget and provide top notch care for basement prices


SophieO said:



			I told my husband that getting our daughter her first horse would be â€˜cost neutralâ€™ compared to the cost of lessons/riding holidays etc etc


Click to expand...


----------



## Trouper (28 October 2019)

As Tiddlypom says, do look into the terms of WL carefully.  A child's pony might be in strong demand at weekends and holiday times - just the time when your child is wanting to ride and spend time with it.   Repetitive lessons with amateur riders can also turn horses sour very quickly unless the workload is varied - ie some hacking.  WL can work for some but often seems to me a way of a RS offloading all the costs to the "owner" while retaining virtually full use of the pony.  I knew of someone (an adult) who was never allowed to take the tack home to clean it "in case it was needed for a lesson"!!  If you consider upping to full livery or DIY is there one other child whose parents might be happy to share the costs with you so that you both have more control?   You don't say how old your daughter is or how long she has been riding but for young children I sometimes think the better investment is for the riding lessons to continue and for them to do some formal training in stable management and horse care so that they are really competent to look after their own pony as much as possible when the magic day comes that they have their own.  Sorry to rain on your dreams but ownership is a very big step to take and not just a matter of costs.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (28 October 2019)

One thing to consider with working livery is what days will the school want to use the pony? Usually weekends are their busiest days so they are most likely to want the pony for then, however that's also when your daughter will be at home and wanting to ride. Often riding schools run activities during the holidays however again that's when your daughter would want to ride and probably spend a lot of the day up there- if they were doing say an own a pony day and your daughter wanted to join in would they offer her a reduced cost? Who will be responsible for the tack if its damaged during a lesson, meaning you then can't use it? I'd want a proper contract written up specifying which days the school is using the pony and when he is for your sole use. It will help keep him exercised if your daughter cant get up there every day due to school/ your work commitments etc. Who will be responsible for the day to day care tasks when the pony is being used by the school?

I keep my horse at an rs and its useful as YO is knowledgeable if I have any queries and they have various facilities eg flood lights etc however the lessons obviously take priority of the school. There are times you can get in one school and I prefer hacking so not an issue but if the yard has only 1 school and is packed with after school lessons when will your daughter get a chance to ride? It will be great to have the help of the owner of the school especially as it's your first pony but it's a consideration. It should be fine at weekends as you can usually use the school during the lunch break but after school in the evenings could be the issue especially now it's dark so you cant even hack, unless the yard allows you to book a slot?

My horse is ex rs as he couldn't cope with the environment of having so many different people ride him and he was nappy to hack to start with he once planted because there was a box at the side of the road and no way was he going past it I was also on my own so didn't want to risk him doing anything stupid. Also the rs would usually go out as a group and had set turn around points depending on the length of the lesson so he knew where turn around was. He now hacks alone fine, though a little spooky, he is actually more forward going alone if I go with someone else he tries to suck into the other horse and can be naughty to make go in front. I solved the hacking alone issue by going out with a willing friend on foot/ bike and then turning round when he was going well, also If I was alone and he stalled id get off and lead him for a short way to get him rolling again then get back on. Each time we hacked I get him going a little further each time. The first time I did the fields alone felt a massive achievement! I mainly hack now and couldn't have a horse who wont hack so he did have to learn to get used to it. Any sign of him considering whether he wants to turn round before I do and I do push him forward and get after him a little as while I dont think he would try a full on nap anymore I dont want the thought entering his head!

Also another thing to factor in will be any potential supplements the pony may need eg if it gets sweet itch and potentially things like Cushing's as prascend isnt cheap (my horse has it)

Also it will be good for your daughter if there are children at the rs she can ride with and have fun with- if you just rent the field will she have anyone to ride with? While I didn't have my own pony as a child me and my friends would loan ponies from the rs and generally just have fun with them we couldn't hack due to insurance but we would take them and ride them in the fields/ do gymkhanahs/ jump and all sorts, if your daughter is riding on her own all the time she may lose some interest so in that respect the rs or a livery uard would probably be more fun for her- then she can do a bit of everything - riding on her own/ lessons but also the option of making friends and just having fun with them and her pony- all tack cleaning together/ doing the chores together etc

Could she perhaps loan one of the rs ponies through the winter to check she is definitely committed? My parents always said it's not the cost of the horse it's the upkeep, hence why I could only have one when  I was working and contributing to the costs. Now I pay it all myself and it does leave a sizable chunk of wage gone. Its actually made me lose a lot of interest,  especially when if I hadn't got a horse I'd probably have a huge house deposit/ my own mortgage by now and it's not like I "waste" money going out drinking etc. . Also does she have other interests eg Brownies/ after school clubs etc etc that she would have to give up for the pony?


----------



## Widgeon (29 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			Â£40 a week for a grass kept working livery plus hay but no hard food  is extortionate.

It should cost a lot less than that for grass kept livery, without having the pony used by the riding school.

.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW I pay Â£60 per week for assisted DIY on a livery yard for a 14.2 native type. He is out 24/7, with the cost including ad lib hay as necessary and basic hard feed, but when he comes in at night it will also include shavings and hay. He shares a field so I poo pick every other day. YO keeps an eye on how much grass there is, and I tell her how his weight is doing, and she throws hay in for them every day with the amount adjusted as necessary. When he comes in at night YO will bring in and turn out, so I just need to muck out and do the field.

Windandrain's estimate of annual running costs is pretty accurate I think - at least, it's about what I am spending.

I'd also agree that you should go out and buy the pony that you and your daughter need, not one that the RS happen to have for sale.


----------



## JGC (29 October 2019)

I would just add in with the others to say that I've just bought an ex-riding school pony (12 years old), who I absolutely adore, but she does find it really difficult being away from the others - she's my fourth horse and I was anticipating that as an issue, so it's been fine for me, but with a less experienced handler I think she could have been a real handful. The step down in work and having to be on their own more can be a real shock to the system.


----------



## Otherwise (30 October 2019)

What type of horse are you planning on buying? The hard feed costs for a good doer that gets fat on air will be different from a poor doer so it's difficult to say if Â£30 a month is right,  it might average out as that but you'd need to expect to pay more in winter and then hopefully less in summer.

You've missed off routine vet work like vaccinations and the dentist, if the riding school has competitions regularly they might ask for 6 monthly vaccinations. You also might need to restart vaccinations if some have been missed but that would only be a one-off. Similarly I'd budget for a saddle fitter at least twice a year. Would you be using a physio/chiro/ some other type of bodyworker? How often you'd need to get someone out will vary, I'd probably budget for twice a year.

I'd maybe budget more for your farrier and then be happy if it costs less, mine was on a 5 week schedule, new shoes every other shoeing were Â£85 and a remove was Â£80. If you need remedial shoeing it will cost more; if pony copes barefoot, with only front shoes or longer between shoeing it'll be less. Prices obviously vary though, if that's the price you've been given by the farrier you'll use then I'd factor in if the horse needs a shorter cycle or if prices are due an increase.

Clipping? Won't cost that much in comparison but 1 or 2 clips a year are yet another cost to consider.

Have you included vetting in purchase price? 5 stage vetting is definitely worth it, might have to budget for a couple of horses failing if you're seriously unlucky.

Only other thing I can think of right now  is all the tack, rugs and small items like grooming kit and buckets, remembering that things get broken or lost and need replacing every now and then or rugs need washing.


----------



## Jusy (30 October 2019)

Upthecreek said:



			Itâ€™s too scary to work out what we actually spend compared to what we estimated it would cost. Somehow we find the money and it all works out. I appreciate that may sound stupid to some people, but itâ€™s true. Good for you for being responsible and making sure you can afford it before committing though, so many people donâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I know there will always be something I have notbudgeted for just want to make sure Iâ€™m about there month on month


----------



## Jusy (30 October 2019)

Otherwise said:



			What type of horse are you planning on buying? The hard feed costs for a good doer that gets fat on air will be different from a poor doer so it's difficult to say if Â£30 a month is right,  it might average out as that but you'd need to expect to pay more in winter and then hopefully less in summer.

You've missed off routine vet work like vaccinations and the dentist, if the riding school has competitions regularly they might ask for 6 monthly vaccinations. You also might need to restart vaccinations if some have been missed but that would only be a one-off. Similarly I'd budget for a saddle fitter at least twice a year. Would you be using a physio/chiro/ some other type of bodyworker? How often you'd need to get someone out will vary, I'd probably budget for twice a year.

I'd maybe budget more for your farrier and then be happy if it costs less, mine was on a 5 week schedule, new shoes every other shoeing were Â£85 and a remove was Â£80. If you need remedial shoeing it will cost more; if pony copes barefoot, with only front shoes or longer between shoeing it'll be less. Prices obviously vary though, if that's the price you've been given by the farrier you'll use then I'd factor in if the horse needs a shorter cycle or if prices are due an increase.

Clipping? Won't cost that much in comparison but 1 or 2 clips a year are yet another cost to consider.

Have you included vetting in purchase price? 5 stage vetting is definitely worth it, might have to budget for a couple of horses failing if you're seriously unlucky.

Only other thing I can think of right now  is all the tack, rugs and small items like grooming kit and buckets, remembering that things get broken or lost and need replacing every now and then or rugs need washing.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you thatâ€™s some comprehensive items I had not thought about. They are going on the list


----------



## Jusy (30 October 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			One thing to consider with working livery is what days will the school want to use the pony? Usually weekends are their busiest days so they are most likely to want the pony for then, however that's also when your daughter will be at home and wanting to ride. Often riding schools run activities during the holidays however again that's when your daughter would want to ride and probably spend a lot of the day up there- if they were doing say an own a pony day and your daughter wanted to join in would they offer her a reduced cost? Who will be responsible for the tack if its damaged during a lesson, meaning you then can't use it? I'd want a proper contract written up specifying which days the school is using the pony and when he is for your sole use. It will help keep him exercised if your daughter cant get up there every day due to school/ your work commitments etc. Who will be responsible for the day to day care tasks when the pony is being used by the school?

I keep my horse at an rs and its useful as YO is knowledgeable if I have any queries and they have various facilities eg flood lights etc however the lessons obviously take priority of the school. There are times you can get in one school and I prefer hacking so not an issue but if the yard has only 1 school and is packed with after school lessons when will your daughter get a chance to ride? It will be great to have the help of the owner of the school especially as it's your first pony but it's a consideration. It should be fine at weekends as you can usually use the school during the lunch break but after school in the evenings could be the issue especially now it's dark so you cant even hack, unless the yard allows you to book a slot?

My horse is ex rs as he couldn't cope with the environment of having so many different people ride him and he was nappy to hack to start with he once planted because there was a box at the side of the road and no way was he going past it I was also on my own so didn't want to risk him doing anything stupid. Also the rs would usually go out as a group and had set turn around points depending on the length of the lesson so he knew where turn around was. He now hacks alone fine, though a little spooky, he is actually more forward going alone if I go with someone else he tries to suck into the other horse and can be naughty to make go in front. I solved the hacking alone issue by going out with a willing friend on foot/ bike and then turning round when he was going well, also If I was alone and he stalled id get off and lead him for a short way to get him rolling again then get back on. Each time we hacked I get him going a little further each time. The first time I did the fields alone felt a massive achievement! I mainly hack now and couldn't have a horse who wont hack so he did have to learn to get used to it. Any sign of him considering whether he wants to turn round before I do and I do push him forward and get after him a little as while I dont think he would try a full on nap anymore I dont want the thought entering his head!

Also another thing to factor in will be any potential supplements the pony may need eg if it gets sweet itch and potentially things like Cushing's as prascend isnt cheap (my horse has it)

Also it will be good for your daughter if there are children at the rs she can ride with and have fun with- if you just rent the field will she have anyone to ride with? While I didn't have my own pony as a child me and my friends would loan ponies from the rs and generally just have fun with them we couldn't hack due to insurance but we would take them and ride them in the fields/ do gymkhanahs/ jump and all sorts, if your daughter is riding on her own all the time she may lose some interest so in that respect the rs or a livery uard would probably be more fun for her- then she can do a bit of everything - riding on her own/ lessons but also the option of making friends and just having fun with them and her pony- all tack cleaning together/ doing the chores together etc

Could she perhaps loan one of the rs ponies through the winter to check she is definitely committed? My parents always said it's not the cost of the horse it's the upkeep, hence why I could only have one when  I was working and contributing to the costs. Now I pay it all myself and it does leave a sizable chunk of wage gone. Its actually made me lose a lot of interest,  especially when if I hadn't got a horse I'd probably have a huge house deposit/ my own mortgage by now and it's not like I "waste" money going out drinking etc. . Also does she have other interests eg Brownies/ after school clubs etc etc that she would have to give up for the pony?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Riding is her only hobby (thankfully). 
The riding school have a good mix of kids that she is friendly with and this is one of the reasons I want o keep the pony there initially so she can learn and be with other children


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 October 2019)

Ah, Iâ€™ve just seen from your other thread that your is only 5.

Have you found out exactly what the WL terms and conditions are? As she is so young she will need to be accompanied and supervised at the stables all the time, so you must check if the pony will be available at times that are convenient to you. You canâ€™t drop her off and leave her to it at that age.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah, Iâ€™ve just seen from your other thread that your is only 5.

Have you found out exactly what the WL terms and conditions are? As she is so young she will need to be accompanied and supervised at the stables all the time, so you must check if the pony will be available at times that are convenient to you. You canâ€™t drop her off and leave her to it at that age.
		
Click to expand...

Hi we hav let the stables know that we are thinking of working livery and have a meeting later in the year to discuss. My husband and I are happy to be down at the stables with her at all times. That was another reason we thought the working livery. From seeing other children at the stables they seem to use the pony in the Saturday am for a lesson and then you can have it for the rest of the day. We can also have all day Sunday for competitions. During the week I would only want to be going up a few days a week after school. Hopefully that works


----------



## ihatework (31 October 2019)

Honestly, at only 5, put pony purchase  on hold it makes no sense to purchase at this stage. Keep up at the riding school for the foreseeable


----------



## ycbm (31 October 2019)

Jusy, I also think five is too young for this move with a non horsey family. 

Have you considered how much this pony could cost you if it gets ill?   Many illnesses, like colic, exceed what insurance will pay and any pony can easily present you with several excesses on more minor claims in one year. Also, any illness that the pony has previously suffered from is likely to be excluded.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

Thanks both at this stage I am trying to understand the costs I am not at the stage where I am going out to buy a pony. We are limited on the competition side unless she has her own pony. This is not something we are going into lightly as she has been riding for 3 years. I just want to make sure I hav thought about everything before we decide to do this. 
I appreciate that people may think 5 or 6 is too young but we only have one child and are willing to help her with it until she gets to an age where she is able to take on more duties by herself. And as I said above we have not agreed to this yet I am just trying to make sure I have all the facts before we begin


----------



## ihatework (31 October 2019)

Jusy you are posting on a forum of really experienced people who have seen this situation time & time again.

If your daughter is still completely into this aged 9/10 then it would be worth exploring further. For now, a 5yo, doesnâ€™t need to be â€˜competingâ€™ for anything other than a bit of ad hoc fun with her friends.

You sound competitive (thatâ€™s fine, I am too) but if that is the direction your daughter wants to go (note, your daughter rather than you), then you will eventually be seriously limited at a riding school and it will be a big fish in a small pond scenario.

You are in an exceptionally horsey area, affluent and highly competitive. Your daughter as she gets older and assuming she is still keen will get exposed to horse life outside of riding school and trust me, this can snowball quickly.

The livery, right ponies, good training, PC comps (and later affiliated comps), running transport, insurance/vets is easily going to be Â£5-600/month if you do the work yourself (ie before and after school every single day) or Â£1K a month if on full livery.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

ihatework said:



			Jusy you are posting on a forum of really experienced people who have seen this situation time & time again.

If your daughter is still completely into this aged 9/10 then it would be worth exploring further. For now, a 5yo, doesnâ€™t need to be â€˜competingâ€™ for anything other than a bit of ad hoc fun with her friends.

You sound competitive (thatâ€™s fine, I am too) but if that is the direction your daughter wants to go (note, your daughter rather than you), then you will eventually be seriously limited at a riding school and it will be a big fish in a small pond scenario.

You are in an exceptionally horsey area, affluent and highly competitive. Your daughter as she gets older and assuming she is still keen will get exposed to horse life outside of riding school and trust me, this can snowball quickly.

The livery, right ponies, good training, PC comps (and later affiliated comps), running transport, insurance/vets is easily going to be Â£5-600/month if you do the work yourself (ie before and after school every single day) or Â£1K a month if on full livery.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

I appreciate everyoneâ€™s comments and it has obviously given me some good food for thought! Thank you for taking time out to help me with this


----------



## be positive (31 October 2019)

Jusy said:



			Hi we are thinking about getting our daughter her first pony next year and Iâ€™m in ocd planning mode to make sure I fully understand the costs involved. Is the below list / costs about right

Livery Â£40pw (planning on doing working livery at her current stables) Â£150 a month
Insurance including vet fees Â£500 per year Â£40 per month
Liability ins Â£57 per year (British horse society gold member)
Farrier Â£60 every 6 weeks
Worming Â£50 per year
Shavings (planning on being out all year)
Hay (included with livery)
Hard food Â£30 per month
Tack Â£1000 (initial cost)
Competitions Â£60 per month
Lessons Â£120 per month
Purchase (between 1000-4000)

Anything else?
Are the values in the right area?
		
Click to expand...

Your costs are about right but Â£40 per week is not Â£150 per month it will be nearer Â£200
Insurance varies but the cost will be higher for a working livery because the risks are increased so do check again.
Farrier, probably lower a first pony should not require shoes so Â£20 per month more likely
Worming depends on the yard so could be far higher if they do them more frequently
Hard food, should really not be required for a small pony living out with reasonable grass and hay.
Tack depends but I would hope it comes with the pony if it is suitable, an outgrown pony from a good home is normally sold with tack because it makes sense to do so.
Lessons, budget for more, most children of your daughters age need to be supervised and may well need the support of an instructor for most of their riding.

On to the next bit, as most have said she is very young so do consider other options before buying, then consider what the RS is getting out of the deal, they will be keen for you to buy because they get a good pony, all costs paid for by you whether they use it or not, if it goes lame you pay the costs and may have the livery increased to cover if it is not working for a while, if anything gets damaged when they are using it you will usually have to repair or replace, they have all the benefits of your pony with no initial outlay and no risk, so do give it serious thought as to what you will really gain from the arrangement and don't let the YO be too much in control of your thought process, they have more to gain than you while your daughter is so young.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

be positive said:



			Your costs are about right but Â£40 per week is not Â£150 per month it will be nearer Â£200
Insurance varies but the cost will be higher for a working livery because the risks are increased so do check again.
Farrier, probably lower a first pony should not require shoes so Â£20 per month more likely
Worming depends on the yard so could be far higher if they do them more frequently
Hard food, should really not be required for a small pony living out with reasonable grass and hay.
Tack depends but I would hope it comes with the pony if it is suitable, an outgrown pony from a good home is normally sold with tack because it makes sense to do so.
Lessons, budget for more, most children of your daughters age need to be supervised and may well need the support of an instructor for most of their riding.

On to the next bit, as most have said she is very young so do consider other options before buying, then consider what the RS is getting out of the deal, they will be keen for you to buy because they get a good pony, all costs paid for by you whether they use it or not, if it goes lame you pay the costs and may have the livery increased to cover if it is not working for a while, if anything gets damaged when they are using it you will usually have to repair or replace, they have all the benefits of your pony with no initial outlay and no risk, so do give it serious thought as to what you will really gain from the arrangement and don't let the YO be too much in control of your thought process, they have more to gain than you while your daughter is so young.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I may also look and see if there is a loaner that we could use for a year or so. Want to make sure we are doing this right for everyone and the horse.


----------



## be positive (31 October 2019)

Jusy said:



			Thank you. I may also look and see if there is a loaner that we could use for a year or so. Want to make sure we are doing this right for everyone and the horse.
		
Click to expand...

That would make much more sense, a first pony will be outgrown very quickly, not always in size but in ability and the childs desire to to more so what suits as the first step will usually not go on to the next especially a RS type that may be set in it's ways or limited to certain activities that in a year or two may not be what your daughter enjoys, no good getting a show pony if she wants to jump, or the other way around.
A loan can be returned and although your outgoings will be the same it is a more sensible step when you are not experienced enough to make an informed choice, you will gain more experience as you go along, if she keeps her interest you will have no option but to become fairly heavily involved, as a YO I have dealt with a few mums and dads who end up living life around the pony, later horse until child becomes independent, you may be in for an interesting journey, best of luck, it is a healthy sport for children to do in so many ways.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## ycbm (31 October 2019)

Dupe.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

Thank you. Just to clarify I am not expecting to buy a pony for my five year old. This is something we are investigating for a years time when she will be almost 7. The initial costs were just my thoughts on what costs could be however I am appreciative of everyoneâ€™s comments on other items to consider. Both her dad and I are not horsey which is why we are trying to go into this with our eyes wide open rather than just thinking itâ€™s just the cost of buying a pint


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

Jusy said:



			Thank you. Just to clarify I am not expecting to buy a pony for my five year old. This is something we are investigating for a years time when she will be almost 7. The initial costs were just my thoughts on what costs could be however I am appreciative of everyoneâ€™s comments on other items to consider. Both her dad and I are not horsey which is why we are trying to go into this with our eyes wide open rather than just thinking itâ€™s just the cost of buying a pint
		
Click to expand...

Pony rather than pint!


----------



## be positive (31 October 2019)

A pint is a bit cheaper

The same about a first pony still applies whatever the age of the child and even for many adults buying for the first time, in my experience it is tricky to find one that will last for long, unless you are really lucky, because the child tends to progress so much faster once they have their own, they will ride more and possibly decide they want to compete in a specific area, some ponies will last longer but they can be hard to find.


----------



## Jusy (31 October 2019)

Definatly maybe I could dress a pint up as a pint ðŸ¤£. I need to do some more investigation on loaning (not something I had thought about before) as appreciate how weâ€™ve told she is we are likley to have to â€˜upgradeâ€™ as she develops and decides which avenue she wants to go down


----------



## Otherwise (31 October 2019)

They grow out of ponies quite quickly, a loan might be more suitable so in a couple of years you can upgrade to a bigger pony.


----------



## misst (1 November 2019)

I also didn't realise your little one was so young. 

I am sure your daughter is competent for her age but she will not really be independently riding at this stage however good it may look. I certainly wouldn't be looking to buy a competition type pony for her first one. You will want a nice mannerly probably older pony to loan. Many is the child scared off riding by a pony too big and too sharp for them. They need to enjoy it not just win or even just take part in competitions.

We took our first on loan (a right little monkey of a sh*tland) for 2 years when my daughter was 8. This gave us a pony small enough to handle and enjoy without the worry of vets bills etc. We spent that time learning what a huge commitment it was going to be. The pony came from the riding school and was again on WL so we had support. The RS actually suggested it as a first step. After a year we started PC and she went to a few rallies with him - riding school were super helpful on loading/lending trailer and general advice and an instructor came with her to our first rally to help us load/unload and tack up in new situations.
At 10 the RS had a pony suitable come in and we got to know her over a few months. We then bought and had her on part WL for another few months. Then we felt ready to move to a DIY yard. That was a whole new set of things to learn. 

Never having owned a horse it was a big learning curve and we would have come a cropper without good experienced help along the way.
The really competitions don't really start until about 10 years old unless you are showing lead rein ponies etc. If she's keen she will stick with it but some children just want to enjoy their pony and potter around and there is nothing wrong with that. They have to enjoy it and so do you. It is the best but the most stressful thing I have ever done.


----------



## Jusy (1 November 2019)

Thank you. We are lucky as you have experienced we have a very helpful riding school. I have proberly come across as a really pushy parent! She absolutely loves riding and spends as much time at the stable as she can! We have been very clear that if she is to ever get one itâ€™s about getting our hands dirty and she has been with the riding school pony club learning horse management. The competitions we are doing are only at the stables although they do ge a lot of other children arriving. She had an absolute blast and we have reiterated this is just about experience and fun. My dream is to do a loan or Wl from te riding school much like you have done and learn everything we need to know. The issue I have is the ponyâ€™s she loves riding is Owned by another little girl so we are not always able to loan this pony for the fun competitions. And although I advocate changing ponies to learn from each one I felt like we were getting to the stage where by the end of next year we may be able to look at loaning  or wl and see how we get on! I just want it to be fun but I also want to go into this with our eyes open to what we are letting ourselves into. She has been riding for 3 years and has not shown any inclination of quiting she has options to do different activities at school dance / gymnastics / yoga / tennis and keeps coming back that riding is the only thing she wants to do. If I let her she would stay at the stables all weekend! 

She is ale to walk trot canter of lead rein and do 30cm jumps independently at the moment.


----------



## misst (1 November 2019)

She sounds just like my daughter was! What I did not realise was the difference between riding a RS pony in a schooling area and competing in an open space with distractions and noise and other ponies etc. When they go to PC rallies etc it is very different and that is when they can lose confidence - ponies behave differently in an open space away from home . The child that rides independently in a group or in a school is not as competent out of their comfort zone. Take everything slowly and enjoy yourselves. 
I am quite envious and if I could I would do it again. My best friend who I met on my first day at a PC rally also feels the same! We are two grannies hoping our grandchildren will follow in our daughters footsteps


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2019)

Jusy said:



			Thank you. We are lucky as you have experienced we have a very helpful riding school
		
Click to expand...


They are probably being helpful because if you pay Â£40  a week for a grass kept working livery, you are paying the entire costs and more for them to have half to three quarter use of a riding school pony. And they have the capital in the bank from you buying it on top.

This may suit you all, and if it does that is fine, but it's hard nosed (and imo pretty cheeky!) business, not kindness on their part. 

.


----------



## eggs (6 November 2019)

Your costs do not seem to be that far out but I always reckon that it will cost about 50% more per annum that I think!

Totally agree that the RS have seen your coming - Â£40 per week for grass livery (plus farrier, feed if needed, vet, insurance, etc) and they get to use the pony in the school sounds like an exceptionally good deal for them.

I do think that at 5 with non-horsey parents it is a big ask to be getting a pony even with support from the riding school.  Have you tried the local Pony Club to see is there are any suitable ponies that you could maybe share with the owner?


----------

